# برنامج ال ms project 2007 سارع بالتحميل



## moneymada (21 أبريل 2007)

http://msft-dnl.digitalriver*******...TDTR-NOA/msoffice/pub/X12-30221/X12-30221.exe

مجرب وشغال مية مية



MKPQ8-3FBCW-TQVF9-HKF9T-W77X3
serial


----------



## أبو الزهرة (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يشتغل .


----------



## HHM (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يشتغل .


----------



## eng_houssam (21 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز تاكد من الرابط من فضلك لا يعمل


----------



## moneymada (21 أبريل 2007)

اسف هذا الرابط الصحيح

(http://msft-dnl.digitalriver*******...TDTR-NOA/msoffice/pub/X12-30221/X12-30221.exe)


----------



## moneymada (21 أبريل 2007)

(http://msft-dnl.digitalriver*******.net/01/40696588-3082910-O12STDTR-NOA/msoffice/pub/X12-30221/X12-30221.exe)


----------



## moneymada (21 أبريل 2007)

طيب اعلم اية طيب المنتدى بيحذف الموقع لية مش عارف


----------



## أبو الزهرة (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الافاضل
لقد انزلت البرنامج كاملا و نصبته على الجهاز وقد اشثغل. هذه الطريقة بعد التنزيل:

In order to install the Ms Project 2007 you have to do following:
1. Extract the file to a folder (use IsoBuster program) download it from: 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_16091154.html?t=1177591657&v=3600&
2. Install the progarm
3. Lunch it and go File->Open Image File-> and open the file (*.bin )
4. go to File -> PROJECT_PRO_2007 -> Extract PROJECT_PRO_2007 and give a 
 directory where you want to extract the files
5. Install the software (the serial number is with the package)
:
أرجو ان اكون قد قدمت خدمة


----------

